# Snowplow 1 Car 0



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

My partner made his normal pass on the church sidewalk, then turned around to approach the other sidewalk. He was just about to lower the plow to start his next sidewalk pass when...out of nowhere, a teen on her cell phone...and of course, according to the police report, "insurance applied for".


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that sucks. at least nobody was hurt


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

every time the snow plow wins, i loose money...


----------



## dirtymax (Dec 12, 2010)

oooooooops!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Was that the only damage to the plow? If so your lucky, lets hope the rest of the year gets better


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad no one or the equipment was hurt to bad. Hope she was cited for her ignorance.

I had some knucklehead almost rearend me the other day while on his phone, and it was right after I put on my new spreader. Luckily he slid the "right" way, and ended up on the shoulder of the road instead.


.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where was he plowing? The road? Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

was she hot?


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

JAILBAIT! 16 and comb in her partial fro.......Daddy actually came to the seen and started reading the riot act to my partner for "cutting off his daughter", in which my partner smartly replied, " Your daughter should have been driving on the street not the sidewalk".

No one hurt, and no one ticketed. 

And the MOST important, NO DAMAGE TO PLOW VEHICLE.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i could see where she would freak out, your buddy was def in the road, she just freaked out and swerved right to go around him, did he have any warning lights?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

little hammer will straghten her back out, bet that was the last time she will try and go around one of us plowers!`


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

First off it sucks that you had some misfortune. As everyone else has said, lucky that you don't have any real damages to your equipment.

Second off, THAT IS AN IMPRESSIVE PARK JOB on her part. I mean theres a pole on one side and a fence on the other.


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

*shoes?*

Eww.. you plow with shoes!?

Haha, just kidding, glad no one was hurt!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

16 and comb in her partial fro.......

Now that is an awesome description, took all the guessing right out of it for me


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

were was this at in the chicago area? looks really familair!


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

The accident occured in Chicago at St. Rita Church by the old grammar school off of 63rd and California.

And YES, the warning light was on as well as his flashers. We make it a point to be a svisible as possible when doing the sidewalks off of major streets.

We only do side walks for the church; by the way, the pastor has a very creative sign on each of his garage doors, and I laugh EVERY time I go there to plow.

"THOU 
SHALL 
NOT 
PARK"​


----------



## 6.5 Chevy (Nov 3, 2010)

> =
> "THOU
> SHALL
> NOT
> PARK""​


that is good :laughing::laughing:​


----------

